
Hammerspoon :  the best Mac software you've never heard of - flocial
https://medium.com/@robhowlett/hammerspoon-the-best-mac-software-youve-never-heard-of-40c2df6db0f8
======
up-n-atom
I get it.. that is, the reasoning for Hammerspoon to exist as an alternative
or extension to Automator/AppleScript. Who wouldn't prefer Lua over
AppleScript? The best, that's a stretch.

As for the authors original use case.. all the overhead could simply be
avoided by correctly setting up their network preferences in the first place!

Step 1. Prioritize your preferred Wi-Fi networks, either by Network
Preferences>Advanced... or using: networksetup
-addpreferredwirelessnetworkatindex via the command line.

Step 2. Select SushiNet and uncheck "Automatically join this network" via
Network Preferences.

